# 68 GTO rear bumper snubbers



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone have a pic of the rear bumper to body rubber snubbers installed in the proper position on the pinch weld? Can't remember...


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

On my sons 68 I don't remember if there was a snubber on the pinch weld, at least I don't remember taking one off anyways
There are a couple on the bumper brackets tho


Bill


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried to get a picture of mine, but with the bumper on you really can't see much.

The slot slips over the pinch weld flange. The "narrow" side of the snubber is above the flange, the "thick", contoured section sits below the flange. The snubber pretty much follows the contour of the bumper, so you should be able to see how it fits by laying the snubber against the upper, inside surface of the bumper.

The snubbers are located about 10" outboard from the center of the trunk opening.

HTH.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Great! Thanks guys


----------

